# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Εγνατία ΙΙΙ [Egnatia III, Medina Star, Saint Killian II, Stena Scandinavica]

## vinman

Και το Εγνατία ΙΙΙ στο λιμάνι της Σάμης το 2003...
(φωτογραφία σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Με μήκος 157,10m και πλάτος 19,50m ταξίδεψε στην Αδριατική με τα σινιάλα της ΕΛΜΕΣ το 2003.
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1973 στην Γιουγκοσλαβία (Titovo Brodogradiliste)και το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν Stena Scandinavica.
To 1982 επιμηκύνθηκε κατά 31,35 μέτρα...
Το 2007 πουλήθηκε για σκράπ σε Ίνδούς.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15045

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πολύ όμορφο σκαρί οφείλω να ομολογήσω.....απο ταχύτητα τι έλεγε?

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο Vinman, τις θυμάμαι αυτές τις φωτό στον Εφοπλιστή. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## vinman

Το Εγνατία ΙΙΙ και πάλι,μέσα απο τα φυλλάδια των ΕΛΜΕΣ του 2002 και 2003!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20574


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20575

----------


## Ellinis

Nατο και το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙΙ, μόλις είχε βγεί από τη "ναφθαλίνη" της Ελευσίνας.
Είχε μείνει 5 χρόνια δεμένο στις ντάνες ως MEDINA STAR, ίσως για να ταξιδέψει στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. 
Μια προσπάθεια απόκτησης του για μετατροπή σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο από την Κυπριακή Paradise Cruises (την εταιρεία του ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ) δεν προχώρησε και τελικά το απέκτησε η Ελ.Μες.

Πολλοί ελπίσαμε οτι με αυτό το βαπόρι θα μπορούσε να ξαναμπεί δυναμικά στην αγορά αλλά τελικά δεν τα κατάφεραν.

saint k1.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Κατάπλους στο λιμένα Πατρών !

egnatia III 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι συγκρίνοντας τη φωτογραφία του a.molos με αυτές των φυλλαδίων που ανέβασε ο vinman, καταλαβαίνουμε οτι αυτές στα φυλλάδια είναι "μαϊμού". Προφανώς φωτογραφίες από την εποχή που ήταν στην Ιρλανδία μονταρισμένες με τα χρώματα της Ελ.Μες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι ειχα δει πριν 6 χρονια η ελμες ειχε αρχειο με αεροφωτογραφιες του πλοιου στα γαλανα ελληνικα νερα!

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφία απο την original brochure της Irish Ferries καθώς και φωτό απο την μετονομασία του στο νΜ.Δ. Πιο προχειρα, πιο ακαλαίσθητα δεν γινόταν! Υπάρχει και φωτό του πλοίου στο topic των δεξαμενισμων επιβατικών.

iRISH fERRIES 001.jpg

EGNATIA III 002.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τελικά οι εταιρίες μας βγάζουν τις καλύτερες μπροσούρες.......Μακράν τις καλύτερες!!!!

----------


## apollo_express

Αυτή η εταιρεία υπάρχει ακόμα;

----------


## rousok

δεν υπαρχει πλεον.
ο παλε καποτε ιδιοκτητης της τωρα δουλευει στην endeavor lines αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## despo

Ναι, σωστά ετσι ειναι.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙΙ ξεχειμωνιαζει στο Νέο Μώλο, το 2003/04. Τελικά με τα σινιάλα της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ ταξίδεψε μόνο το καλοκαίρι του 2003, παρέα με το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ. 
Για πολλούς ήταν το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι με πραγματικά θαλασσοβάπορα στην Αδριατική.

egnatia III.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

> Για πολλούς ήταν το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι με πραγματικά θαλασσοβάπορα στην Αδριατική.


Ένας απο αυτούς είμαι και εγώ Ellinis

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Εγνατια ΙΙΙ..._
_ Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
Εγνατια  ιιι.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

egnatia III.jpgShips Monthly

Ένα βαπόρι που δεν μακροημέρευσε στην εταιρεία όπως το συνόνοματό του.

----------

